# Installing Faucet with cold water only - How to cap off hot water inlet?



## jrterry1976 (Jan 20, 2009)

I have installed a faucet in my garage and have only plumbed cold water to the faucet. I need to "cap off" the hot water inlet so the water does not come out there. What is the best way to do this? A pvc screw cap? What size is the faucet inlet?


----------



## plumbbum0203 (Feb 24, 2009)

The best way would be a cap 1/2'' iron pipe size


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Assuming the threads on the faucet are metal, I'd get a bronze or galvanized threaded cap and use some pipe dope or teflon tape to seal it up.


----------



## PLUMBINGITALL (Jan 25, 2009)

Just another idea is to put a dual stop on the cold water stuped out of the wall and hook supply lines to the hot an cold side of the faucet. This way you will not have to plug anything. It will also help keep the hot stem free off trash and depre.


----------

